# Different woods



## lostarrow (Dec 31, 2010)

Our hunting camp is surrounded by a few hundred acres of hardwoods , we are not allowed to cut healthy trees but may harvest " blowdowns "
We get cords of red & white oak , can get as much hickory, wild pecan as needed.
Other woods I've not used but can get 
1) ironwood (American horn beam)
2) persimmon
3) black locust
4) magnolia
5) dogwood 
Has anyone used the last five?

New Braunfels El-Darado, Vermont Castings Gasser, Char- Broil Double-Chef ( WSM knockoff), Weber Q 220, Weber SJG, Large homemade smoker at hunt camp


----------



## ak1 (Dec 31, 2010)

Ironwood--------no idea

Persimmon---- I've heard that it has been used, but no personal experience

Black Locust- Heard that it can be bitter, but no personal experience. Have some drying to try this summer.

Magnolia--------no idea

Dogwood--------no idea


----------



## brokenwing (Jan 1, 2011)

Check out this thread on deejays website.  Great info on hardwoods for smoking!

http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/Woods.htm


----------



## jones54 (Jan 13, 2011)

Sure would like some of that wild pecan wood, how can I get some?


----------

